

A good smartphone comes but once a year - 127001brewer
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/23/2651347/a-good-smartphone-comes-but-once-a-year

======
127001brewer
The graphic[1] comparing the iPhones and the HTC phones over (a short) time
really stood out for me.

1\. <http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/834118/apple-htc.jpg>

